# Cheap Gaining Foods



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

Im having a look at my diet atm and trying to sort it out

Im looking at about 4,000 cals per day

Any1 no any (reasonably) cheap foods that i can have?

Its gonna cost me about £55 per week and i cant really afford that atm (saving)

Cheers!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Have a good search for threads called "bodybuilding on a budget" :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Peanut butter

oats

evoo

That should cover most of it.

Asda have a special on a 4 pack of soy minted lamb burgers, two of those gets you 50g of protein and they're just a quid atm so bit of a bargain imo.


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

GymMad said:


> Have a good search for threads called "bodybuilding on a budget" :thumbup1:


Cheers Bud :thumb:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Can get 4 pork steaks for £2 in morrisons. 320kcals per steak and 30+ Protein.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

99p for 10 big ones in ALDI. Eat 20 of them a day, and you'll be well on your way, that's just £2 a day. I think 20 works out at about 1400g of whole egg, at 12.5g protein and 11.5g of fat per 100g, that's a lot of calories and a lot of nutrients.

Eggs are anabolic, they have all the nutrients in them to make a life, and that's pretty impressive.


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> 99p for 10 big ones in ALDI. Eat 20 of them a day, and you'll be well on your way, that's just £2 a day. I think 20 works out at about 1400g of whole egg, at 12.5g protein and 11.5g of fat per 100g, that's a lot of calories and a lot of nutrients.
> 
> Eggs are anabolic, they have all the nutrients in them to make a life, and that's pretty impressive.


cheers for that i will be including ALOT of eggs, but would you say theres a maximum you can get per day? cheeers


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Can get 4 pork steaks for £2 in morrisons. 320kcals per steak and 30+ Protein.


Mate, i bought these before and on the back of the packet it said 'contains nuts'! didnt sound right lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ChrisH said:


> cheers for that i will be including ALOT of eggs, but would you say theres a maximum you can get per day? cheeers


Eggs are good for you, and anyone who says otherwise is just not with it.

345XJ31pBgM[/MEDIA]]


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Joe how many yolks do you eat out of 90 you do a week??(when not on your keto diet?)

cooked or raw.

cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> 99p for 10 big ones in ALDI. Eat 20 of them a day, and you'll be well on your way, that's just £2 a day. I think 20 works out at about 1400g of whole egg, at 12.5g protein and 11.5g of fat per 100g, that's a lot of calories and a lot of nutrients.
> 
> Eggs are anabolic, they have all the nutrients in them to make a life, and that's pretty impressive.


Yep! :thumb: (This is getting incestuous, Joe!)

And don't stuff yourself with refined carbs. Eat salads with vinaigrettes and mayo, and fruit, and drink full milk.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

round 2 said:


> Joe how many yolks do you eat out of 90 you do a week??(when not on your keto diet?)
> 
> cooked or raw.
> 
> cheers:thumbup1:


I've become an eggaholic mate, since reading Vince Gironda the Myth. He used to have his trainers on 6 whole raw eggs every 2 to 3 hours, with Beef Steak being the only other staple. Vince was the inventor of the Keto diet for BBers, not Mario Di Pasquale, Lyle McDonald, or Dan Duchaine. He also built some great physiques with his methods, mostly natty, including himself.

Back in the day before all the fancy supplements, some fantastic physiques were built on Whole Egg, Whole Milk, and Cow Meat and a few Dbol a day. They also looked better then than today IMO.

The bodybuilding world cocked up a bit with carbs. Yes they give a fuller look, which is great for the stage, but I'm coming round to the belief that they are not required as much as most believe. Remember, even protein raises insulin a little. Time your carbs or cycle them, but they are certainly not required at each meal.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BTW, I am going Keto for 3 straight weeks. Started yesterday. Due to injury stopping me training, depression kind of lead me down the refined carb and vodka route, so need to retrain body for fat burning again, now I am back in the Gym.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> I've become an eggaholic mate, since reading Vince Gironda the Myth. He used to have his trainers on 6 whole raw eggs every 2 to 3 hours, with Beef Steak being the only other staple. Vince was the inventor of the Keto diet for BBers, not Mario Di Pasquale, Lyle McDonald, or Dan Duchaine. He also built some great physiques with his methods, mostly natty, including himself.
> 
> Back in the day before all the fancy supplements, some fantastic physiques were built on Whole Egg, Whole Milk, and Cow Meat and a few Dbol a day. They also looked better then than today IMO.
> 
> The bodybuilding world cocked up a bit with carbs. Yes they give a fuller look, which is great for the stage, but I'm coming round to the belief that they are not required as much as most believe. Remember, even protein raises insulin a little. Time your carbs or cycle them, but they are certainly not required at each meal.


Dennis newman who won the 94 NPC nationals was the first person i heard of using keto?? Worked for him:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> I've become an eggaholic mate, since reading Vince Gironda the Myth. He used to have his trainers on 6 whole raw eggs every 2 to 3 hours, with Beef Steak being the only other staple. Vince was the inventor of the Keto diet for BBers, not Mario Di Pasquale, Lyle McDonald, or Dan Duchaine. He also built some great physiques with his methods, mostly natty, including himself.
> 
> Back in the day before all the fancy supplements, some fantastic physiques were built on Whole Egg, Whole Milk, and Cow Meat and a few Dbol a day. *They also looked better then than today IMO.*
> 
> The bodybuilding world cocked up a bit with carbs. Yes they give a fuller look, which is great for the stage, but I'm coming round to the belief that they are not required as much as most believe. Remember, even protein raises insulin a little. Time your carbs or cycle them, but they are certainly not required at each meal.


Thats your opinion, you are entitled to it, and I respect it. But I highly doubt it is specifically down to the food. Well, it is, but only because apex physiques are bigger these days, generally because supplement intake allows a greater volume of food through than would naturally be possible, in a form that can be absorbed (at an educated guess). Drug intake is prob also totally different. So it is a bit of a non-starter to cite food sources as the sole difference for basing your opinion...

Which all kinda proves supps have their place :thumbup1:

Hell it doesn't get much cheaper than whey protein concentrate, unflavoured, from any of the big suppliers, this too, has built some amazing physiques, so bit of a null point there.

Just as valid a protein source, and arguably more adaptable to the typical persons "real life" situation than 20+ eggs a day.

Your ar$e must smell beautiful Joe :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Thats your opinion, you are entitled to it, and I respect it. But I highly doubt it is specifically down to the food. Well, it is, but only because apex physiques are bigger these days, generally because supplement intake allows a greater volume of food through than would naturally be possible, in a form that can be absorbed (at an educated guess). Drug intake is prob also totally different. So it is a bit of a non-starter to cite food sources as the sole difference for basing your opinion...
> 
> Which all kinda proves supps have their place :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Funnily enough ass smells fine, until I introduce some carbs, then it goes really really rotten.

I agree there are many contributing factors to the evolution of bodybuilders and the sport. I was just attempting to demonstrate a point.

Carbs are funny old things, and they have their place. Most top guys know their carb limits, and optimum levels.

Where I think it goes wrong is at the shop floor level. All the lads in the Gyms are eating too many carbs, because this is what they read in the magazines, and supplements are full of them, like weight gainers etc. If the lads in the gyms up and down the country went on the old basic style diets outlined above, with the addition of some good modern supplements, they would look better, because carbs are too hit and miss, and you're less likely to mess up with low carb diet, high in fat.

I'm getting tired, and struggling to get my point accross in my usual coherent manner. Sorry :whistling:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Eggs are good for you, and anyone who says otherwise is just not with it.
> 
> 345XJ31pBgM[/MEDIA]]


X2

Fckuing love eggs!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Funnily enough ass smells fine, until I introduce some carbs, then it goes really really rotten.
> 
> I agree there are many contributing factors to the evolution of bodybuilders and the sport. I was just attempting to demonstrate a point.
> 
> ...


I take it you limit milk in take then due to the carbs? I also like to have high protein and high fat diet and usually just have carbs when I wake up, pre work out and post work out. I was considering making an egg and milk shake a few times a day though. Is this not a good idea?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> I take it you limit milk in take then due to the carbs? I also like to have high protein and high fat diet and usually just have carbs when I wake up, pre work out and post work out. I was considering making an egg and milk shake a few times a day though. Is this not a good idea?


I love milk, but don't drink it due to the lactose. When I do drink it, it is always full cream, unhomogenised, with cream floating to top, like the old days. Sainsburys do a Jersey Gold Top. Would love to be able to get hold of raw milk.

Working away at the moment, so no cooking facilities, so diet is mostly raw whole eggs, and whey with either EVOO or Flax, and some peanut butter, and fried eggs and bacon on company account in the hotel for breakfast.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Funnily enough ass smells fine, until I introduce some carbs, then it goes really really rotten.
> 
> I agree there are many contributing factors to the evolution of bodybuilders and the sport. I was just attempting to demonstrate a point.
> 
> ...


Entirely agree. While carbs, I think, are necessary for outright for the simplest route to max gains (by supporting metabolism, sparing protien) I think they are way way over done.

Been there and done it personally, I invariably get fat.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Entirely agree. While carbs, I think, are necessary for outright for the simplest route to max gains (by supporting metabolism, sparing protien) I think they are way way over done.
> 
> Been there and done it personally, I invariably get fat.


You can spare protein even more easily with fats, too, Rams, and get ample energy.

Carbs (salads and fruit) happen to be most modern people's main way of getting their vits and minerals. Anyway, they're delicious! :laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> You can spare protein even more easily with fats, too, Rams, and get ample energy.
> 
> Carbs (salads and fruit) happen to be most modern people's main way of getting their vits and minerals. Anyway, they're delicious! :laugh:


Of course you can - but where as Joe correctly points out that you have to know what you are doing / be experience with your body to get optimum carb levels, then this is even way more so with fat levels, since, due to calorie density, mistakes can be altogether more costly if even slightly over eaten.

I do like my fats, and just to point out I am not against anything that has been said here, I am a whole egg fan myself, and only really take yolks away when in the very very last throws of prep where nitty gritty counts.

What I am flat against is adding tonnes of oil to shakes etc etc, this is nothing short of a fad. Excess fuel is excess fuel, and it will all get stored as fat regardless (as will excess protein in the presence of ample energy) - as I say my point is, quite simply, it is far easier to fvck up on fat, than it is on carbs, especially when on the knife edge.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Of course you can - but where as Joe correctly points out that you have to know what you are doing / be experience with your body to get optimum carb levels, then this is even way more so with fat levels, since, due to calorie density, mistakes can be altogether more costly if even slightly over eaten.
> 
> I do like my fats, and just to point out I am not against anything that has been said here, I am a whole egg fan myself, and only really take yolks away when in the very very last throws of prep where nitty gritty counts.
> 
> What I am flat against is adding tonnes of oil to shakes etc etc, this is nothing short of a fad. Excess fuel is excess fuel, and it will all get stored as fat regardless (as will excess protein in the presence of ample energy) - as I say my point is, quite simply, it is far easier to fvck up on fat, than it is on carbs, especially when on the knife edge.


With all due respect, I'm going to disagree with this one.

My reason for disagreeing is as follows:

Post shows 2010 I took a week off training and had a good carb binge. In that week post shows I gained 22lbs, like you do. The following week I went onto a high fat high protein low carb diet and was eating 4500 5000 calories a day, and up to 350g fat. The first week I lost 11lbs of the 22lbs, (I know we are talking mainly water manipulation here), but. For the following 3 weeks I continued to eat around 5000 calories a day all fat protein, and I wasn't laying down bodyfat, staying vascular and lean. Then I injured myself, and tried to stay on fat protein, but ended failing most evenings at the hotel, by having chips and mixed grill, or burger. I started laying down fat, even though calories were lower, due to inconvenience of working away. Then last week I started having a small amount of carbs for breakfast too, maybe a bit of toast and orange juice at breakfast, the fat started piling on. This has proven to me that Fats in absence of carbs are not a problem and easy to manage, but high carb, or moderate carbs with high fat are problematic.

Oil in shakes is a dangerous fad, agreed. Because most trainers will be eating plenty of carbs, so the carbs + the fat spells problems. However, in the absence of carbs, the oils are just energy.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> With all due respect, I'm going to disagree with this one.
> 
> My reason for disagreeing is as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Joe. :thumb:

Good evidence for what I've been saying for years...


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> 99p for 10 big ones in ALDI. Eat 20 of them a day, and you'll be well on your way, that's just £2 a day. I think 20 works out at about 1400g of whole egg, at 12.5g protein and 11.5g of fat per 100g, that's a lot of calories and a lot of nutrients.
> 
> Eggs are anabolic, they have all the nutrients in them to make a life, and that's pretty impressive.


thats exactly what i tell people about eggs when they ask me for help bulking up gym, an egg can make skin, bone, cartalidge and muscle, aswell as brain tissues, organs, and christ knows what else.

they are seeds of life, should be important in any diet


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I read some where that they had to be raw fertilized eggs, not raw sterile eggs, 99.99% of eggs sold in supermarkets are unfertilized, i can't remember why they had to be fertilized though.


----------

